# Where's all the Anne Rice?



## PianoManKD (Mar 20, 2009)

I was looking forward to downloading the Anne Rice vampire stories as I've never read them before and I found there aren't any available for Kindle?!?!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, some of the later ones are there - but not the good ones.  Also missing are the Mayfair Witches.

For whatever reason, her son only has one of his novels k'ed as well.  What up with the Rices?  Are they already rich enough?  I want to give them another pile of money.


----------



## PianoManKD (Mar 20, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Well, some of the later ones are there - but not the good ones. Also missing are the Mayfair Witches.
> 
> For whatever reason, her son only has one of his novels k'ed as well. What up with the Rices? Are they already rich enough? I want to give them another pile of money.


Me too. hahaha

I've never read Rice before, I was excited, but, oh well.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the Vampire Chronicle books. Especially the first three..started to lose a little bit of the mojo after book 4, IMO. Ditto for the Mayfair Witches series. 

She has a new one called Angel Time, that is available on the Kindle. I just started reading it last night.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

so I went and looked, her Beauty series is there, but not the vampires.. sigh...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's odd that her Beauty novels are available, but not the Vampire and Witches series.  (Not to mention "Cry To Heaven" and "The Feast Of All Saints.")  I thought her Vampire and Witches novels were not available because she's a born-again-Christian and has disowned all of her earlier novels.  But that does not explain the Beauty series, which are pornographic and can't mesh with her newfound beliefs too well either.  Very odd...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neither of her Rampling books (_Belinda_ and _Exit to Eden_) are available either. The inconsistency is puzzling.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

I really want to read the Vampire Chronicles on my Kindle also! I encourage everyone to click http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Vampire-Chronicles-Interview-Lestat/dp/0345385403/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257320882&sr=1-1


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I bought the kindle version of her new book, but haven't started it yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Neither of her Rampling books (_Belinda_ and _Exit to Eden_) are available either. The inconsistency is puzzling.


I take it the Beauty books are different then the ones you mention? I bought her latest novel but would have picked up the Vampire novels had they been available. Some of the individual Vampire books were pretty good. I liked Merrick. (shrugs)

I did notice that her books about Christ are available. I heard an NPR interview with here were she was discussing how she no longer felt comfortable writing about Vampires now that she has returned to the Church.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

This is weird. I am trying to click on the "I want this on Kindle" for her Vampire books and have not been able to except for the collections. Strange


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I take it the Beauty books are different then the ones you mention?


Depending on your point of view, the _Beauty_ series is either


Spoiler



a) heavy-duty smut or b) a classic of the BDSM genre.


 It's also a bit repetitive, IMHO.

The _Eden_ book is in the same genre as the Beauty books but has more of an actual plot, and it somehow managed to work in a love story, so I thought it was more readable.

It's been a long time since I read _Belinda_ -- I _think_ it was also erotica but with Lolita-type overtones.

So it really doesn't make sense that the series is available for Kindle but the others aren't. It's just not consistent with her stated reasons.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What are her stated reasons? I was trying to find out info on the net yesterday and came up with little to nothing.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> What are her stated reasons? I was trying to find out info on the net yesterday and came up with little to nothing.


She's returned to Christianity. I had thought she had a statement about it on her website, but I couldn't find it today, although I didn't search very long. Here is a good interview about her vampire novels post-conversion.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Apparently I cannot read that article because I need to subscribe to the paper.

Is she specifically trying to keep her Vampire novels off of ebook readers? She seems to have a weird collection of novels available.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Apparently I cannot read that article because I need to subscribe to the paper.
> 
> Is she specifically trying to keep her Vampire novels off of ebook readers? She seems to have a weird collection of novels available.


That's funny; I'm not a subscriber either, but I could see it just fine. I don't think she's particularly against having the vampire novels released as ebooks, since she's still proud of them. She just said that those novels came out of her sense of loss of her childhood religion, and, since she's not in that place anymore, she doesn't expect to write any more of them.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Anne Rice has a facebook page AND she owns a kindle! I think it will just be a matter of time before her earlier works are available as ebooks. My guess is that it is a publishing issue more than Ms. Rice not wishing her earlier books released as ebooks. I didn't read her facebook page too closely but she may address the issue on there if anyone wishes to read through it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anne-Rice/66435815451

Her vampire chronicles were out of this world, the first I had ever read in that genre. I'm interested in reading her current work as well, even though it is a huge departure from her past work.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Oh, and here is a link to her explanation about her earlier works:

http://www.annerice.com/Bookshelf-EarlierWorks.html


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

lisa.m said:


> Oh, and here is a link to her explanation about her earlier works:
> 
> http://www.annerice.com/Bookshelf-EarlierWorks.html


Ah, that's what I was looking for but couldn't find. Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

You're welcome. I looked for her books when I first got my kindle so I had already researched her web site. If you have time to read through her facebook page a bit (I did after I posted the link) you'll see that she's very proud of her body of work and enjoys talking about it. She just doesn't wish to write any more vampire novels. I can't blame her, who wants to write about the same subject all of the time anyway? Even if she hadn't had a religious awakening, I think she probably would have been done with her vampire chronicles anyway.

Here's hoping they are released on kindle soon! If anyone has a facebook account (I don't) maybe they could ask her if ebooks are in the works.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I just joined her fan page on facebook.  Here's what she writes about the Kindle:

"Marius would indeed enjoy a kindle, having been through scrolls, codices and printed books in his 2,000. But Lestat wouldn't like kindle. He likes to lie on the floor by the window and read by moonlight. Armand? He'd probably love kindle. Gabrielle? She's never bother with learning how to work it. Maharet? She loves it."

And then continues: "Louis does not like kindles. He doesn't like connecting to anything or anyone. David Talbot has several, but still loves his leatherbound books. Mona Mayfair will try anything. The ghost of Oncle Julien has found a kindle and is loving it, much to the torment of the mortal who owns it and can't figure out what is happening to the kindle."

I posted  a question about some of her earlier books coming to Kindle and I'll let you know if/when she responds.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The link above was interesting, thank you for posting.

But this part is amusing, considering some of her older work:

_"Let me also affirm the following: my goal has always been to write for the mainstream. I have tried to create books that could be read by eleven year olds as well as adults from all walks of life." _

Mainstream? Eleven-year-olds?? Hmmm.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I had a Professor in College who lived in the same neighborhood as Anne Rice in San Fransisco. She never read the Vampire Chronicles because they were written after the Rice's had lost a child.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> She never read the Vampire Chronicles because they were written after the Rice's had lost a child.


Um.... I'm puzzled what one has to do with the other. I mean, being respectful of a family after a tragedy is normal (or should be), but why would that stop her from reading something that was meant to be read?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

She felt that the books were a weird way that Anne Rice was coping with the death of her daughter. The Claudia character especially freaked her out. (shrugs) Her daughter died of leukemia, so my Prof thought that the fascination with Vampires was some how connected to the death of Michele in 1972. She thought it was a bit creepy and avoided the books.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Rice was quite open about her late daughter (and especially her dying so young) being the inspiration for Claudia.  I'm not sure I'd personally call that "creepy."  People cope with death - especially deaths of children - in different ways.  Rice poured her grief into writing a novel.

She's quite chatty in that facebook group.  She still hasn't acknowledged my question about her earlier fiction coming to Kindle.  But she did just mention that apparently new novel is selling better on Kindle than in hardcover.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So on that amazon discussion about the Kindle Anne Rice posted an explanation for why most of her catalog remains unavailable on the Kindle:

_Right now, most of my backlist isn't available on Kindle or in any ebook format due to legal discussions involving the main publisher and all its backlist authors._


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

In another post Rice clarifies further after someone asked her about what kinds of contracts publishers are offering authors:

_ I do know that right now Random House is insisting (or so I have read in the New York Times) that it has the rights to all book publishing for its authors, and that this must include ebooks even though they weren't invented when various contracts were written. Some authors are disputing this, and some agents are disputing it. And authors are sort of caught in a bind. --- I hope the situation will be resolved soon to the satisfaction of all parties so that ebooks of my backlist can be licensed in the new formats. Right now there just aren't any ebooks of the older backlist. ---- To put it another way, here we are in a "vampire craze" with two blockbuster movies of Twilight and Noon Moon out there, yet I have older "vampire" titles for which no ebook is available. So, to repeat, I would love to see a resolution. But I have not gotten into the legal details. I love my publisher, and I am loyal to them, and I wait, as I said before, for the situation to be resolved. Delays are hurting everybody._


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hehe I love that she doesn't know the title is New Moon and not Noon Moon. (grins)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't even notice that.  I think that was a typo.  She'd written about the book and the movie on facebook.


----------



## mattskindle (Nov 14, 2009)

She often posts on the Amazon Kindle boards. I was suprised to see that.


----------

